# Catching ANYTHING at PBP??



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ya'll so dirty!! My Fishing Pole!! Where can I go in the early am that is around Pesnsacola? I don't care what type of fishing. Just the most likely to catch something. Prolly not going to bring the Stauter Built. She is cool but that would be a bit much. Most likely will only have a few hours in the early am on monday. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

It's always worth it to bring your "fishing" pole, lol. Myself and a lot of other people have been catching loads of sheephead off the bob sikes bridge. I've been using fiddler crabs for bait. Also i've had a little luck out at fort pickens with live shrimp. Very few sheep head but did get a few white trout and the guy next to me caught a decent red.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

No fish at the pier..Dont waste your time like I have been


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *Dylan (2/9/2010)*No fish at the pier..Dont waste your time like I have been


aint that the damn truth


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

you could catch cold thats about it


----------

